# Thinking Red : MI Store



## Swill (Feb 20, 2009)

MI gear at the MI store. Army centric.

http://www.cafepress.com/MI_Store


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bought some good stuff from them in the past, but the glasses we ordered a while back were crappy... couple of them broke in transit, and a couple more broke in the washing machine.


----------

